# New to Hobby, Couple Questions



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to the slot car racing hobby just recently picking up the AFX Super International set. I had a slot car set WAY WAY back, but this is the first I've had since then. I live in Austin and since Forumla 1 is on its way here the thought of building the Circuit of Americas track sparked me to take the plunge back into the hobby.

I have a couple of questions I hope you will be able to answer.

I've found the Formula 1 car bodies induce cars to come out of the slots. From what I've seen a car passing another on the inside will come off the track most of the time on a turn. I beleive this is due to the front fin on the Formula 1 body hitting the car in front. When running without the car bodies a pass rarely induces a car to come off the track. I would think this is a major design flaw. I can't imagine I'm the first to see this, I am thinking of cutting down the front fin. Do you have any ideas how to rectify this issue?

My second question is of slot car racing rules? Are there any rules posted out on the web? 

thanks....


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Meecrob
Welcome aboard! A group of us in north TX are in the middle of a series (race about once a month at different tracks in the area). I know what you are talking about, this seems to apply mainly to the 1.7 Mega G chassis with the F1 bodies running on the Tomy track. On my home track (4 lane Tomy) all the inside curves are 15" and the outside 18" radius. I see that your set has a lot of the 6" and 9" turns. This is where I have seen most of the problems you describe with the 1.7 F1 cars. On the custom tracks we run (Maxx Trak/Wizzard/Bowman) the lane spacing is a little wider so we don't see the problems there.

If you were to switch to the 1.5 short chassis you would probably not see the same problem. As for rules here's a link to the rules for our Mega-G and our T-Jet Trans Am class for the current series. They are pretty much stock with only a few modifications allowed.

http://excoboard.com/TexasSlotCars/148725/1842708

Then again, if you are racing on your own or if you have a group of guys you can allow anything that suits your needs. Cutting the front fins would probably solve your problems.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

First of all, welcome back to slot cars, and welcome to Hobbytalk!!!
The current AFX track uses the same lane spacing as the previous Tjet track.
The cars produced now are a larger scale (64th). This makes it a close fit to even pass
on the straights, but the cars are designed with this in mind. The International set is a 
great starter set to get back into the hobby with, however it comes with alot of 6 inch 
radius turns. This, coupled with the 1.7 long wheel base chassis, can cause the problem
you see passing in the turns. Someone here figured out that the 6 inch turn radius 
scaled up is equal to doing a u turn in a grocery store from one isle to the other.
I'd hate to sacrifice the body detail for a 6 inch radius turn. I really like these cars.
I'm glad to see another Texan on HT. I have friends going to that race in November.
Browse around here, you'll find good info, and good folks.

Rich


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey meecrob, glad you found the sight and signed right up. welcome aboard!I'm sure you'll find all the info you need here.
hojoe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> The current AFX track uses the same lane spacing as the previous Tjet track. The cars produced now are a larger scale (64th). This makes it a close fit to even pass on the straights...
> 
> Rich


The Super International set is a great starter set from everything I have ever read. However, as Rich points out, Tomy track (and the track made currently by Auto World) uses the lane spacing carried over from the Aurora days. This puts the lanes closer together than you will find on track which uses "even" lane spacing, like Tyco/Mattel and Lifelike. "Even spacing" means when you put together a four lane track, all the lanes are evenly spaced. With Tomy, there is more space between lanes 2-3 than between 1-2 or 3-4.

In today's environment, Tomy is probably the track to get if you are starting out unless the lane spacing is really a big problem. Mattel (the track I prefer) no longer produces anything of consequence and track selection for Lifelike is very limited. So, as others have pointed out, there may be some issues in the curves with some cars.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

if you incorporate some Ben Hur racing, then your all set!:thumbsup:

I read somewhere before about solutions about the issue your having.

they may include the 1.7 indy/f1 bodies may have to have the front wings shorten or moves back.


The 1.5 gtp bodies work pretty well


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

MeecroB111--- You can find rules online at HOPRA .net.





http://www.hopra.net/


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Thanks...*

Hojoe....thanks for sending me to this site..

Thanks everyone for the replies.

I'm actually pretty peeved that this set and cars have this problem. I can't beleive they would just sell it like that. I don't think I would have bought the set if I knew it had that problem. As it is marketed, it is pretty much unusable for a race.

So fixes.....
Stay away from the 6" and 9" turns.
Move to the 1.5 gtp bodies (What does gtp stand for)
Cut the fins.

I've been searching online for other complains about this and have only found one with no suggestions on how to correct the issue.

To cut the fins down, am I looking at using an Exacto knife?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

All this time I've been on this board, and this is the first I've heard of this issue...

Now, if you should happen to have a "Red Bull" car, DO NOT cut it!!! Very short production run of that body, and it's worth way more than the other cars!!!


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> All this time I've been on this board, and this is the first I've heard of this issue...
> 
> Now, if you should happen to have a "Red Bull" car, DO NOT cut it!!! Very short production run of that body, and it's worth way more than the other cars!!!


I'm on about 2 hours now looking at different websites for info on this and still only found that one post. Very strange. The Mega G 1.7 seems to been out for a while, you would think there were more people complaining about this.

Maybe trading these cars for the 1.5 length cars would be a better idea.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

meecrob111 said:


> I'm on about 2 hours now looking at different websites for info on this and still only found that one post. Very strange. The Mega G 1.7 seems to been out for a while, you would think there were more people complaining about this.
> 
> 
> hi,
> ...


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,

Welcome to HobbyTalk. 

The issue with the long Champcars and the tight corners has been experienced a lot in the UK racing scene and two solutions were developed.

The first was to cut the front wing and make it narrower and fit Wizzard o-ring front tyres. This is obviously less than optimal as it means you are chopping up your car bodies.

The second and more permanent solution was to develop a new guide pin for the Mega G which moved the pivot point of the chassis forward. This eliminates the problem and means you no longer have collisions or chopped down front wings.

If you are interested in getting some of these, PM me and I shall put you in touch with the guy developing these guide pins. It is then a simple job to pop out the old pin and fit the new.

Cheers
Gareth


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Now, if you should happen to have a "Red Bull" car, DO NOT cut it!!! Very short production run of that body, and it's worth way more than the other cars!!!


 
Too late


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*so that's a flying gas tank*



22tall said:


> Too late


back to original starting topic. 

Super International set, F1

just a guess, most people on hobbytalk are old school,
TJET, Tyco , AFX, 

for F1 indy style cars
TOMY SG+ , turbo SRT, are the cars for this set. (a few years ago these cars are what was in box.
(maybe some LifeLike AMrac Rokar)

Here's a few sources

http://www.scaleauto.com/tomy/turbos.htm
http://www.scaleauto.com/tomy/srt_cars.htm
http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/tomyhocars_cart.htm
www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/tomyhocars_cart.htm
http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/tomy-srt-cars.html
http://afxracing.com/t/categories/cars/srt


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice work 22tall!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

After thinking about this, one thought did occur to me. In certain instances in real racing, you wouldn't attempt passing another car. This interference can be looked at kind of the same way as intentionally routing lanes closer on certain curves on a routed track. It keeps you from passing at certain points during a race. Granted the Super Int'l set is loaded with 6" and 9" curves, so it would seem like overkill. I would also assume this was part of the reason the last set Tomy released had mostly big curves in it, because the set cars interfered with each other on smaller curves.


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

The suggestions all sound good. I'm going to need to try the pin, and then think about making larger corners.

What bugs me is that I am a beginner and I bought a package that I thought would be good out of the box. I happen to have a 6x5 foot table which is probably larger than most people have who just want to try out slot cars. I'm sold this box that says it has everything and I'll be racing in hours, and now I'm on day three of no racing, hours of searching on the internet, having to get some special part from England, and considering spending mucho money on cars and larger track just to get this product to work without me having to re-slot the cars every lap. Personally I think the makers/company is in the wrong here. I'm probably not your typical person buying one of these sets. I'll go the extra mile to get it right. But the Father who buys this set for his child on Christmas, sets it up, then figures out it doesn't work is getting robbed. I'm quite appalled that this set is sold this way. I think it does disjustice to the hobby.

I've tested the 9" turns and they also have the same problem. The chance to de-slot is much lower than the 6' track, but it still happens. I'm now looking at the setup of the Japan track that is featured on the box. Practically every turn has some 6" turns in it. I would imagine every lap in a race you would have a de-slot. I don't consider that a good product. It blows my mind that this hasn't been rectified. 

I hope these pins are the answer. And if they are I hope Tomy incorporates them into the set.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, it's not really a design flaw or defect of any kind. It's more of the nature of open-wheel racing - it's just racing contact. Driver skill comes into play here. With the same chassis and a closed wheel body, you're not going to see the same problem, or at least not as bad, as racing contact can cause spinouts and deslotting no matter what body you're running. Just as in real-life 1:1 racing, F1 cars need to stay away from each other in corners, and tight corners offer far more opportunity for contact. You're just looking at it the wrong way - more practice and more racing with other drivers will improve that. I would definitely look into getting some larger radius curves and just changing the layout to suit your preference and driving style.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

thunderjetgene said:


> Well, it's not really a design flaw or defect of any kind. It's more of the nature of open-wheel racing - it's just racing contact.


Gene,
I gotta disagree with you here. Tomy had the opportunity to go to even lane spacing but decided to keep the original Aurora spacing. Knowing that the cars had gotten slightly larger, the Aurora spacing, which was fine for T-Jets, might be an issue for the post T-Jet era.

Once Tomy came up with their own track joining system, you had to have an adapter track to go between Aurora and Tomy anyway, so changing the lane spacing would not have caused an additional hardship to the buyer. The only guys affected by a lane spacing change would be those who make their own adapters by cutting and glueing Aurora/Tomy tracks together. At the point in time Tomy took over for Aurora, the days of production T-Jets was long over - the larger size HO car was now the norm.

HO can never mimick real racing. The speeds we achieve are far out of proportion to the racing surface. Straights on most home tracks, and certainly as they come in sets, are far too short to offer sufficient passing opportunities if you take away passing on curves.

I know there are a LOT of Tomy hobbiests who will say there is no issue with the lane spacing. And some will say there is an issue. Obviously, the initial poster is having a known issue. So overall, one would have to say there is a problem which is usually only discovered once you experiance it.

You've got to realize that buying this set (or other slot products) may be someone's first exposure to the hobby. If the experiance is unsatisfactory, probably 99% of them will simply walk away and we lose another potential hobbiest. Someone just starting out is going to want a fun experiance, not a set where passing on a curve causes an almost certain deslot. Especially when the straights aren't that long. As you're in the hobby longer, maybe you want the challenge of no passing in the curves, but to do that right out of the box, or make it mandatory, is a bad idea. 

On the flip side, I use Tyco/Mattel track with even lane spacing. This causes the lanes to be slightly farther apart, and brings each lane closer to the edge of the track. I have found I cannot use the standard plastic guardrails because the tires hit them even on straights. This is something I did not experiance on my old Aurora track. But as a trade off, I will take losing the guardrails over the problem of lanes being too close.

Joe


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

Say I wanted to setup the track I just bought and have three friends over to do some 4 lane racing. With the available track in the set that has many 6" and 9" turns and the 1.7 cars, we wouldn't be doing much racing. I think my friends would more likely think the set was a piece of junk. it would probably be called de-slotting instead of racing. From my test racing while cars are on lanes 1 and 2 or three and 4, there is no tension, no drama, only picking up de-slotted cars.

The track I setup using almost all the straight track in the set has 9 turns. All but 1 has a 6" turn in it.
This is what is in the Super International.
•(1) - 15" Radius 1/8 Circle Turn
•(6) - 12" Radius 1/8 Circle Turns
•(12) - 9" Radius 1/4 Circle Turns
•(9) - 9" Radius 1/8 Circle Turns
•(28) - 6" Radius 1/8 Circle Turns

Tonight with me and another person I tried not passing on the corners. I would say that if you can't pass on the corners on this size track, with this many corners, you are at a major dissadvantage. You would have to have super timing to pull off a pass if it is possible at all.

My new race track set doesn't allow people to compete on tracks 1 and 2 together, or 3 and 4 together without it being a de-slot fest.

I would have a serious hard time recommending someone to purchase this set. Currently the modified pin is not readily available. I think I would have to steer people into either buying seperate pieces of track not including the 6" turns, and purchasing the smaller 1.5 cars. Or looking into aquiring larger laned track such as those suggested.

Again, If I weren't the kind of person to look online and didn't have past history with slot car racing so that I know that there shouldn't be so many de-slots, this track would be shelved after a few days and probably never brought out again, maybe possibly hitting ebay so I could get my money back.


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

I understand some of you are saying the cars hitting and de-slotting a part of slot racing. But I don't think you know how much this is happening.

I'm considering writing Tomy and letting them know how I feel. Personally I think they should send me cars that work and pull the product until it is corrected. I know, fat chance.....but hey. I can't remember buying such a faulty product. And I know my slot car track from 30 years ago didn't have this problem. If it did, I probably would have never bought this one.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great!

It's nice to hear an honest critique every once in a while. I said critique! Not press release!

Ya gotta remember that there's not alot of manufacturers left in competition so there's no real reason to raise the bar. As there's not a lot to chose from there's also the whole apologist thing going on in our hobby; where everybody is slathering butter and syrup around so's not to offend those that are still in the business of providing us products. So basically you got the Emperor riding around naked with everyone giving him the thumbs up on the new suit. It's a real slippery slope.

The lane spacing issue this isnt a new issue; it's part of our heritage. It's sucked since the moment we stuck our first set of spongeez on the hop up axle and wheel set. The problem goes waaaaaaaaay back. I was there.

So ya do what we did. Ya rub paint, ya nerf yer buddy and hope to survive, and most importantly you learn to use common sense when passing in tight situations. That was as close to real racing as it got, because THERE WERE penalties, consequences, for ignoring the laws of physics.


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

One last question for tonight.

I'm thinking I may want to purchase 4 beater cars to do testing and as backups. I'd like to them to be inexpensive and I don't care so much as to how fast they are. 

What would you suggest? Looking briefly the Tyco Magnum 440x2 seems to be a good model for this, but again briefly pricing them out they they came over the price by about 10 dollars each over one post that mentioned you could get them for cheaper.

Thanks again all......


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

The cars can contact each other especially on the tight curves as you mentioned. Please keep in mind that setting three cars on the track at the curves while driving another car isn't a good indication of how much contact will occur during a race. If the cars are in motion, then you will notice that some contact won't occur and not all the contact will lead to de-slots. 

Some actually like some interaction between cars as it allows for racing where you have to pick and choose your overtaking opportunity. As you learn the layout, it will get easier to drive under control and pick your passing opportunities. If you are faster than the car in front of you, you will eventually be able to pass the car even if it takes a few laps to time the pass just right. This is similar to 1:1 racing. Some slot car track owners even use squeeze, chicane and crossover tracks to also replicate areas of the track where you can't run side by side.

Other slot car track owners, like wider lane spacing which really minimizes any interaction between the cars. This style racing is more about going as fast as you can in your lane lap after lap, then having to deal with other cars on the track and time your passes just right. 

Not saying one is better than the other, just trying to give both view points.

My best advice would be to set up a fairly basic layout from the track that came with the set. Then you and your friends can practice learning the layout and where the best places are to pass. I am sure that it will be less of an issue as each driver gets better control of the cars and runs consistent laps. Then, you can change to a more challenging layout.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes write to them.
it can only help! maybe they will only put 1.6 cars in the sets with 6" turns and the 1.7 in the other sets??

heck they may send you some 1.5 cars as well


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

BRS Hobbies said:


> The cars can contact each other especially on the tight curves as you mentioned. Please keep in mind that setting three cars on the track at the curves while driving another car isn't a good indication of how much contact will occur during a race. If the cars are in motion, then you will notice that some contact won't occur and not all the contact will lead to de-slots.
> 
> Some actually like some interaction between cars as it allows for racing where you have to pick and choose your overtaking opportunity. As you learn the layout, it will get easier to drive under control and pick your passing opportunities. If you are faster than the car in front of you, you will eventually be able to pass the car even if it takes a few laps to time the pass just right. This is similar to 1:1 racing. Some slot car track owners even use squeeze, chicane and crossover tracks to also replicate areas of the track where you can't run side by side.
> 
> ...


It happens every passing on a 6" track and quite a bit on a 9" track no matter how slow or fast you are going. The inside track is 95& of the time the car that gets de-slotted.

I wouldn't mind a little bumping. I would expect it. Maybe these open wheeled chassis can't hadn't that.

Funny how quite of bit of slot car racing is coming back to me. Bumping on the track I had thirty years ago was part of the fun. If I remember correctly a inside track could pass a car at the corner and the inside car would slide the rear around enough to knock out the other car, but remain in it's slot. I remember we got quite good at it and had to watch out for that tactic.

I'm still adamant that Super International shouldn't be sold the way it is. THe 6" turns are the problem with those cars, or the cars with the turns. All of the 12 listed internation track designs listed in the set turns are a majority of 6" turns, they are one right after another.


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bill Hall said:


> Great!
> 
> It's nice to hear an honest critique every once in a while. I said critique! Not press release!
> .


You want a critique from a beginner and not too serious slot car hobbyists of the set. My wife purchased the set for me on my birthday due to my suggestion. She now feels bad that she bought this thing that doesn't work in HER eyes. She knows there is a problem. She was actually really excited about it, more so than I thought she would be. I got all the clearance I wanted to layout a track, purchase two more folding tables, and have racing parties, she was excited about it. Now we can't race more than two people at a time without it being a de-slot snooze fest. She has lost the interest in it pretty much totally. 

So here I am trying to correct it.

Seriously people, I know many of you are saying this is common issue and I beleive many of you would look at this set and have the ability and desire to fix it. You are also proposing to sink in more money to solve the problem. But, I would definetely consider recommending other sets to casual slot car enthusiasts or assist them in piecemealing together a set.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

knocking off the guy in the outside lane is still called " nerfing " !


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I think the point here is that a brand new set should work out of the box. You shouldn't have to tweek it, buy new cars for it or extra pieces of track. How many people buy one of these sets, get frustrated cause it won't do what it's supposed to do and it ends up in a garage sale. Good for bargain hunters, but not good for the hobby. If I buy a product I expect it to work out of the box. If it doesn't I return it, not try to figure out how to make repairs. I hope you do write the company and register your complaints.
hojoe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The least expensive way to "resolve" this problem, and retain your investment in the set, is to buy cars which will work on the lane spacing used by Tomy. Yes, it sucks you have to do this, but it does get you racing with the least additional outlay of money; and best of all, you have lost nothing since the Mega-G cars can be used either on lanes 2-3, or on other brands of track with even lane spacing.

As I mentioned earlier, the Aurora lane spacing was originally established for T-Jet sized cars and never modified when the cars became larger.

What cars can you use? You could obviously go with T-Jet size cars, which at this point in time would mean getting new cars from Auto World or Johnny Lightning. X-Traction or original Aurora AFX should also work. On the magnet side, I would also think you could go with Lifelike cars, which you may be able to get for $15 or less (PM me if interested). You may also be able to find left over Tomy Turbo, SRT or G-Plus, although they may run a bit higher. Real Tyco cars (not the recent battery powered Mattel stuff) will probably run over $20 a piece as they may be considered "collectable" at this point.

Joe


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

cwbam said:


> Here's a few sources
> 
> http://www.scaleauto.com/tomy/turbos.htm
> http://www.scaleauto.com/tomy/srt_cars.htm
> http://afxracing.com/t/categories/cars/srt


Have you seen the prices and availability on these sights for the Turbos and SRT's. Is that correct? I'm seeing them sold higher on EBAY and have heard that they aren't so easy to obtain.


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I'm glad to see another Texan on HT. I have friends going to that race in November.
> Browse around here, you'll find good info, and good folks.
> 
> Rich


I may need to get up to see you and your group.

I'm finding I know next to nothing about slot car racing and the more I learn about it the more I want to customize my track to my likeing. I'd like to see how others do it.

How is the central area for slot car enthusiasts? So far in Austin I only know of a 1/32 track at Kings Hobbies. Do you know of any groups that race HO scale near Austin?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Feel free to set up any track you want!! As long as the first piece of track snaps into the last piece, it's all good!! There are no rules saying you _have_ to use a particular layout. Some of my best tracks were created by just winging it!! 

This one was a hit with the kids... No one here on HT liked it too much though..  I seem to recall Bill Hall getting ill just trying to follow it along with his finger on his monitor.:drunk:




























I thought it was cool.

Needless to say, you are the master of your slot car universe!! You are in control. Pick out the good elements of different track diagrams and incorporate them into something that works for you. Stash those 6" curves, give yourself a few long straights so you have the passing chances you want and have some fun experimenting!!

Also, keep an eye on the swap and sell board.. Track does turn up from time to time. Other sources... Craigslist, goodwill, salvation army, yard sales, even your local hobby shop might have a buyer looking for "set cars" and not want the track. It don't hurt to ask!!


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

So I'm definetely at a different place than I was a week ago when I was all upset about the set I purchased.

I've found I have no problem with the tight 6" turns, I actually like them.

The only problem with the set it the Mega-G front fins. About the outside 1/2 centermeter is what is hitting the other cars. I have wrote to AFX and they say they will get back to me. But other than that, I'm having a blast "working" on my set......... not so much racing yet.

I do think the Mega-G cars are a little fast and handle to well for a small set. With how quick they are you really can't look to slow down on tight turns or speed up on the straights, mainly it seems I am just trying to find the sweet spot on the controller that keeps me on the track with the most speed possible. I'd like to change that up and some reaseach has shown that there are many many ways of making the car more .....sloppy.

Tonight I've been messing with the magnets on the cars, and trying out the other voltage settings on the 3 lever AFX power adaptor I have. I've been eyeing some SLT and Turbo cars online in hopes that previous technology will slow things down a bit.

When I first bought the set I was thinking....setup international tracks and have races. Now I'm thinking, fine tune it all to my liking and I'm enjoying that side of it quite a bit.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sounds like you have come a long way baby!
yeah make tracks that YOU like.
and try some other cars. 
even try the Auto World Tuff Ones clones for a different feel of racing.
and consider getting after market controllers like Parma economy controllers for better resistance and a broader band of speed selection.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

meecrob111 said:


> I may need to get up to see you and your group.
> 
> I'm finding I know next to nothing about slot car racing and the more I learn about it the more I want to customize my track to my likeing. I'd like to see how others do it.
> 
> How is the central area for slot car enthusiasts? So far in Austin I only know of a 1/32 track at Kings Hobbies. Do you know of any groups that race HO scale near Austin?


We are racin at Mike's Hobbies this Saturday in Carrolton on i35.
We race 3 classes including the Mega G F1 cars. These are the reason I race the series.
There are several different tracks on the circuit. You should check out the home track gallery on here.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=261791
Lots of great tracks on there.

Dslot is the only HO racing enthusiast I know in the Austin area(Round Rock).
He comes on here every once in a while. There is surely more.

Rich.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Welcome*

Giggle...sorry man...but we may have a new record.

Disgruntled set track purchaser to slot junkie in just over a week.

Could someone compute that ET into miles per hour.

"Hi my name is (type your name, no not you Bob-zilla)...

"I'm addicted to slot cars."

"Save for my wall wart, I am powerless." 

"Could I bum a controller and pick up spring until Payday?"


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bill Hall said:


> Giggle...sorry man...but we may have a new record.
> 
> Disgruntled set track purchaser to slot junkie in just over a week.
> 
> ...


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> We are racin at Mike's Hobbies this Saturday in Carrolton on i35.
> We race 3 classes including the Mega G F1 cars. These are the reason I race the series.
> There are several different tracks on the circuit. You should check out the home track gallery on here.
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=261791
> ...


Ugg, North of Dallas. Well, maybe not this weekend. I will try to plan a weekend trip to the area or at the least a long day to make it justifiable to the wife.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

meecrob, join us in live chat. top of this page, right click CHAT and open in new tab. then use drop down menu once you get in the WaterCooler to select Slot Cars. bunch of us there right now


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

meecrob111 said:


> Ugg, North of Dallas. Well, maybe not this weekend. I will try to plan a weekend trip to the area or at the least a long day to make it justifiable to the wife.


Lots of shopping u here.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> "Hi my name is (type your name, no not you Bob-zilla)...
> 
> "I'm addicted to slot cars."
> 
> ...


That's pretty funny :jest:

I think we're all guilty


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Lots of shopping u here.


Not this weekend......when is the next one after this weekend?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The 8th of September, in Irving,tx.


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> The 8th of September, in Irving,tx.


I'll try to make that one for sure.....


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

meecrob111 said:


> I'll try to make that one for sure.....


I contemplated and thought about this and wanted to go and wish I could and hadn't made a decision until today. But, the 3.5 hour drive and back is too much for me, the wife coudln't make it also. I really hope to go to a meetup someday and meet you, but not this time.

When's the next one.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I just got home a couple hours ago from a really rough week at work. 
105 the last few days have really taken a toll. Not sure I'm gonna go tomorrow.
I know its supposed to be cooler, but I plan on sleepin in and taking it easy.

They will start a winter series soon. Other than that, they race most Friday nights
At Mikes Hobbies. All Scales Speedways in Waxahachie is closer for you, but 
I'm not sure of his schedule.

Rich


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> The 8th of September, in Irving,tx.


I am going to be in Irving tomorrow, going by Wild Bill's hobby shop. Where are these races you are referring to? What time?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow man,
Wild Bills is definetly worth the trip!
The races will be at Stacys house out back in his shop.
He is Beast1624 On here. Send him a PM with your phone#.
His track and address is in this thread... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=344407


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wow man,
> Wild Bills is definetly worth the trip!
> The races will be at Stacys house out back in his shop.
> He is Beast1624 On here. Send him a PM with your phone#.
> His track and address is in this thread... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=344407



I will be at the DFW Diecast Show most of the day. Was gonna run by Wild Bill's when I left there. I thought maybe you were referring to a commercial place of business with a track. Maybe next trip.


----------

